# Very valuable lesson



## wudnhed (Jan 19, 2007)

The disk sander WILL remove skin, LOL!!!![][]


----------



## jkoehler (Jan 19, 2007)

sorry to hear that.
another valuable lesson.
block of wood not mounted correctly will cause lump on head and cause blood to flow.
[]


----------



## stevers (Jan 19, 2007)

Bummer Becca,
Lesson learned, 
incorrect push stick on table saw will let wood shoot back into your groin. No, it was a very lucky miss. Lesson learned. Also back in my early days of woodworking.


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 19, 2007)

Major Bummer Steve, husband says that is very, very, very accurate[V][]


----------



## DocStram (Jan 19, 2007)

Becca ... hope it's not as bad as it could be. Pictures?  []


----------



## DocStram (Jan 19, 2007)

Becca ... hope it's not as bad as it could be. Pictures?  []


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 19, 2007)

Too bad on the unlucky break.

Don't cut wood when tired on a table saw. You could forget to remove thumb from moving blade.

Luckly, no major injury, got lucky.


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 19, 2007)

So will a benchtop belt sander, Becca! []

Steve, that's why I don't use push "sticks". They can easily slip. Use a push block with a lip to keep the piece going forward. I make mine from a 10" piece of 2x6 and either cut it to leave a 2" long lip at the back, or I add another board to the back. Either way you want something that will hang over the board you are cutting, but not contact the table. Using a block this size will keep your hands clear of the blade at all times and it can't slip off. The Gripper (commercial product) works the same way, but is a lot beefier (wider). You can make your own versions of this as well.


----------



## angboy (Jan 19, 2007)

Uuhhhmmmm. I once got an owie that needed a band-aid! OK, the truth is it didn't need a band-aid, but the band-aid gave it some credence when I took the pen to work the next day and gave it to the person I was making it for and showed her where I'd cut myself![:0] (Yes, I took it off later in the day and showed her the real injury, which by then wasn't even visible anymore!)

But seriously, I'm sure the day will come when I'll have to be going to the ER, but I'm going to avoid it as long as possible, and reading about things like the above helps me to remember what not to do!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 19, 2007)

Hey, a little blood now and then keeps the work moving along smoothly.


----------



## stevers (Jan 20, 2007)

No biggie Becca, missed any vital parts. Ya Steve, got lucky. Then I watched the "Saw Stop" videos. That'll wake you up.
Hey Billie, that was several years ago. I have lots of good push blocks and push sticks and push thingies. To easy to make to do without. I like my fingers. 
Hey Becca, hope you didn't have 60 or 80 grit on the sander at the time.[:0]


----------



## pete00 (Jan 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wudnhed_
> <br />The disk sander WILL remove skin, LOL!!!![][][]



LOL sorry im laughing, caught me off guard. But the real reason is i found out as well....[][]


----------



## bob393 (Jan 20, 2007)

Yah; routers, plainers, table saws, drill presses, shapers, band saws, chop saws, 
they all have your name on them if you don't watch out! 
A table saw had mine on it! I'm reminded dailey.


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 20, 2007)

Pete, really it was meant to be funny, I just hope my skin is really smooth when it heals and there are no sanding lines[][][]


----------



## ilikewood (Jan 20, 2007)

At least skin grows back!!  Lucky it wasn't worse than that![:0]


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Jan 20, 2007)

Becca just don't use CA as an ointment for a smooth finish.  []


----------



## Floyd (Jan 21, 2007)

All power tools will try to bite you until they are trained, especially 4" grinders.[}]


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 21, 2007)

Make sure you know what speed your lathe is set on when roughing out a 6" x 6" block of wood between centers.. I still have the hole in the wall from that one. Glad I had a face shield on as it got me in the head.  Don't feel bad, we have all been there. If we can still type, we made out good! []


----------



## TBone (Jan 21, 2007)

A couple of years ago I learned that a 3 1/2 horsepower router mounted in a router table can snatch a small piece of wood out of your hand and send it a long way very fast.  Only damage was to clothing, they needed changing


----------



## woodwish (Jan 21, 2007)

Although I think the table saw generally is very safe IF you constantly pay attention, it can bite also.  Never cut myself but a pinched block when I was not working safely knocked me on my butt, after deeply bruising my gut and caused some internal bleeding.  Been six months and there still is a lump there.  I was stabbed "back in the day" and it didn't hurt nearly as bad.


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 21, 2007)

I love reading about everyone's "war" wounds and that we are all here to tell about them[][^][]


----------



## jjenk02 (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wudnhed_
> <br />I love reading about everyone's "war" wounds and that we are all here to tell about them[][^][]



Amen to that!!!


----------



## RobWalters (Jan 25, 2007)

I'll add one...

The manual for my planer states not to feed any stock shorter that 12" into it.  There is a reason behind that.  One should not stand by the infeed while attempting otherwise, especially if you happen to be tall enough that your belt buckle is about 4" above the infeed...if you know what I mean. [xx(]


----------



## Ozzy (Jan 25, 2007)

I wasn't going to put my life lesson on here but after reading all of these, I decided WTH? My junior high shop teacher drilled it into our heads to always keep the tablesaw blade just barely above the wood you are cutting. Well; twenty-five years later, I am soo glad I listen to him. I was cutting a piece of wood on my tablesaw and I slipped. Thanks to his advice, I still have my thumb. The blade ran up my thumb and through the tip (about 1/8 deep); all things considered, I got lucky. Slight nerve damage and a new shape but it still works. Thanks, Mr. Lawrence.


----------



## CaptG (Jan 25, 2007)

Watched a demo on a new table saw at woodcrafters a week or so ago.  As soon as flesh touches the blade, an aluminum block is slamed into the bottom of the blade stopping it instantly.  The guy used a hot dog for a finger and it stopped so fast you could barely see a nick in the hot dog.  Ruined the blade, but small price for fingers.


----------



## underdog (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh yeah... gotta love that SawStop.

Wish we'd had one the other day. Had a fella cut the end joint off his thumb by not paying attention. []He'd been using a table saw for 20 years too. The SawStop woulda paid for itself in a millisecond.[B)]

Speaking of sanders, the worst infection I ever got was from bumping my knuckle up against a big edge sander. Ouch! When the red streaks started going up my arm I called the doctor, and they didn't even hesitate to call in the perscription.[xx(]

Be careful out there folks!


----------



## kent4Him (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm sure that it does not say that in the safety directions.  I think you have a lawsuit to file.[]


----------



## Ron Mc (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's a lesson I learned the hard way.

If you use a pen mill to square up your blanks and hold the blank by hand. For goodness sakes wear a leather glove![)]


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 28, 2007)

I feel I must warn you all about a very serious hazard in penturning I learned today.  Never, never bend over to pick up your sweepings while your husband is mowing the lawn.  Seems one of the dogs was chewing a pen blank and the mower shot it right at my.........well you get the picture, LOL![][][]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wudnhed_
> <br />I feel I must warn you all about a very serious hazard in penturning I learned today.  Never, never bend over to pick up your sweepings while your husband is mowing the lawn.  Seems one of the dogs was chewing a pen blank and the mower shot it right at my.........well you get the picture, LOL![][][]



Please don't tempt me that that!!  If I take your post in the direction it is begging me to, I will be banned for LIFE!! [}][][}][]


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 28, 2007)

Mowing the lawn??? Ya'all ain't from round here, are ya? []

Although it was warm enough to wash my Jeep & company car today.. (well, after the hose got done thawing out in my shop sink!)


----------



## underdog (Jan 28, 2007)

Hmmmph! I'd take two feet of snow over what's _already_ starting around here! Time to start popping some Claritin already! Got stuff blooming on the campus and around town. Full blown allergy season is just around the corner....[xx(]


----------

